# Absacken der Teleskopsattelstütze GIANT Contact Switch Remote



## schaumi (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

an meinem Giant Reign 0 aus 2010 habe ich die neue Teleskopsattelstütze GIANT Contact Switch Remote, Anti-Twist, 100mm, 30.9x375 montiert.

Nun musste ich leider feststellen, dass die Stütze im ausgefahrenen Zustand (maximal oben) immer ca. 1-2 cm während der Fahrt/Belastung einsackt / runterdrückt.

Der gleiche Effekt ist auch beim Versenken der Sattelstütze bis ca. 1 cnm. oberhalb der untersten Stellung zu verzeichnen. Sobald ich dort (beim leichten Downhill) mich mal auf dem Sattel setze, verschwindet auch der 1 cm nach unten.

Liegt es an meinem Gewicht von über 100 kg+X oder ist es konstruktionsbedingt, dass die Stütze nie die eingestellte Höhe beibehält?

Gruß

Ronny


----------



## giant_girl (5. Oktober 2011)

schaumi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> an meinem Giant Reign 0 aus 2010 habe ich die neue Teleskopsattelstütze GIANT Contact Switch Remote, Anti-Twist, 100mm, 30.9x375 montiert.
> 
> ...



HI Ronny, kümmer mich drum, meld mich sobald wie möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_girl (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo nochmal,
nein, es ist nicht konstruktionsbedingt, dass die Stütze dieses Einsacken aufweist und die 100 kg ±x sollten auch kein Problem darstellen.
Bitte prüfe mal (oder lass prüfen), ob der Zug zum Remote-Hebel am Lenker ausreichend leichtgängig funktioniert. Es kann sein, dass Zug und Hülle zu viel Widerstand bieten und dadurch das Ventil nicht 100 %ig schließt.
Somit könnte die Stütze absacken.
Was auch sein könnte ist, dass der Umlenkhebel im Inneren des Klemmkopfes (dort wo der Zug umgelenkt wird) von den beiden Sattelkloben-Segmenten leicht eingeklemmt wird, sodass auch dadurch das Ventil nur schwergängig funktioniert und somit nicht richtig schließt.
Wir haben dieses Thema bereits an unsere Entwickler weitergeleitet und untersuchen, ob es sich wirklich um ein ernsthaftes Problem handelt und wenn ja, wie es sich lösen lässt.


----------



## schaumi (7. Oktober 2011)

...danke erst einmal für die schnelle Antwort

Gruß

Ronny


----------



## Goldi03421 (10. Oktober 2011)

Wo bekommt man denn denn die Stütze und was kostet sie? Gibts die nur beim Händler?


----------



## schaumi (10. Oktober 2011)

> Wo bekommt man denn denn die Stütze und was kostet sie? Gibts die nur beim Händler?


 
Ich hatte sie zusammen mit meinem neuen Giant Bike direkt beim Händler erworben. Dort kostete sie 179. Es war auch noch ein "alter" Preis von glaub ich 229 auf dem Karton.

Was nun die UVP ist von den beiden Preisen kann ich leider nicht sagen, da die 179 ebenfalls mit einem normalen Etikett auf dem Karton standen.

Gruß

Ronny


----------



## Goldi03421 (11. Oktober 2011)

Danke dir!


----------



## cdF600 (20. Februar 2012)

Gibt es zu der Stütze schon mehr Erfahrungen?
Der erste Eindruch im Shop war gut.


----------



## aufe_und_obe (10. März 2012)

@schaumi versuch mal die stütze mehrmals also über 10 mal langsam auf und ab zu drücken (Bike steht dabei waagrecht am Boden), dabei den Remote Hebel mal gedrückt halten mal schließen. Funktioniert zumindest bei meiner Joplin meistens, das Problem ist meist eine Gasblase in der Ölkammer z.B. beim ligenden Bike Transport Remote betätigt. Gas komprimiert sich dann bei Belastung, könnte aber auch von zu wenig Öl im System kommen, ist am Stützenkopf u.U.ein leichter Ölfilm?
Mfg Stephan


----------



## xalio (23. November 2012)

Bring das noch mal nach vorne,
gibt es Erfahrungen mit der Stütze?
Hält sie?
funzi sie?
Erfahrungen, bitte


----------



## woipadinga (28. November 2012)

Also zu der Funktion kann ich nur sagen, top. Das Einstellen der Sattelneigung ist kinderleicht und wenn man nur ein wenig technisch begabt ist sollte auch das Wechseln des Zuges keine Unmöglichkeit sein. Zum thema Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nicht soviel sagen, da ich sie erst seit 2 Monaten hab. Aber bis jetzt ist bei fast täglichen Einsatz alles problemlos. 
Noch am Rande, für Fahrer mit langen Beinen sehr zu empfehlen, dank Offset.
Grüße, a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pearli (29. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

keine Probleme mit dieser Stütze bei uns im Testcenter. Funzt einwandfrei. 

Das Einzige was man nachrüsten sollte, sind zwei abgedichtete Endkappen für die Zugaußenhülle (Schaltungshülle). Gerade oben am Stützenkopf läuft sonst die Brühe in den Zug und irgendwann bricht man sich beim Hebel betätigen den Daumen .

Happy Trails


----------



## cdF600 (29. November 2012)

Fahre die Stütze jetzt schon die ganze Saison. Bin soweit zufrieden. Der Sattel hat vielleicht etwas zu viel Spiel. Das stört etwas. Ein mal ließ sich die Stütze nicht mehr ausfahren. War ne Sache von wenigen Minuten beim Händler. Der Dämpfungsteil innen kann sich lockern und im Rohr hochrutschen. Dann kann die Stütze nicht mehr ausfahren. Lt. meinem Händler war das aber die einzige Reklamation die er bis jetzt hatte. Und er verkauft einige Giants bei denen die Serienmäßig verbaut ist.


----------



## Bunnyking (11. Juli 2013)

Servus,

ich grabe das mal aus, bei meiner Stütze ist ein Absacken con 2-3mm zu erkennen. Ist das normal?
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. Juli 2013)

Normal ist das nicht. Bei mir ist es nicht ständig. Vllt. gehts im Herbst dann zum Händler auf Garantie


----------



## Bunnyking (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo
ich hab heute gemerkt, das wenn ich langsam ausfahre das Absacken nicht da ist. ih beobachte einfahrt weiter...


----------

